# show me your kitty



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

heres a few pics of my kitty POPPY. hes a tail less manxs. coolest cat i've ever had. show me what you got? i know i will get beatup by you guys for having a cat. my cat will beat your dog up. picked him up from a member of this forum by the screen name BULLREDLADY if i remenber right. thanks for the hookup BRL.





































http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a192/iridered2003/DSC01692_0075_075_0001.jpg[/IM][/font]

[font=Arial] [/font]

[font=Arial][IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a192/iridered2003/11-29-2007-12.jpg


----------



## EKNIP (Sep 15, 2005)

Thats a cool cat.Not too long ago on another "Florida fishing forum"people started posting pictures of their cats.Iwas surprised how many Hard core Keys guides loved their cats,it got to a point they were posting more pictures of their cats than fish they caught. For what it is worth, my favorite cat Tiki got ran over last night, so it is nice to post more pictures of cats!
Eric


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i am so sorry to hear your cat got run over. thats very sad. i would lose it if that happen to my cay. i guess thats why we only let him out when we are out with him. sometimes on a leash


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> i know i will get beatup by you guys for having a cat.


nobody in here would ever do such an insensitive thing.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello my name is Jay...and I'm a cat lover.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

we have 2 manx cats, very cool


----------



## SMOKER (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a Manx also. She showed up a my front door as a kitten about 10 years ago. She's a GREAT addition to our family.


----------



## EKNIP (Sep 15, 2005)

Not trying to start this thread on sad note I just think your cool to be man enough to post pictures of your cat.I'am a flyfishing guide here in Rockport and I dont use forums to promote my guide service but I will start posting pictures of my cat.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

eknip, it don't take a MAN to post up about their cat. i have had many cats in my life time and think they are one of the best friends a man can have. i know someone will pull my man card, but thats cool because this is 2cool. tanks


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Not a thing in the world wrong with being attached to animals, guys. Doesn't matter if they're dogs, cats, pigs, snakes, lizards .. we keep all kinds of animals as pets. You can keep your man cards as far as I'm concerned. It's the person who doesn't like animals that would concern me.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

My parents had a Manx for like almost 18 years!


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

OK.
Here she is. Adopted us 11 yrs. ago upon returning from a trip to Orlando. She was a small "Georgia" Peach. She has now "Georgia" Bowling Ball - 17 lbs. My wife loves her, so I just pay for the Food & Vet Bills.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

"Officially"...I hate cats. I just don't like them.

"UN-Officially"...here is a pic of my favorite cat that ever lived...along side the best dog in the absolute world!!! This Pit Bull and littly kitty are the best of friends. They play ALL day long. It's funny how close they are.

I can hear it now....

"you better BACK it up kitty..."









"okay...you can lay here with me...but don't tell ANYONE..."









"I guess we're friends now..."


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Haha! This is a great picture!! Looks like those are ear buds for an IPOD.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I've got a manx too. Mine will play fetch just like a dog, dropping the toy at your feet so you can throw it again. They have great personalities. All three of ours are rescued strays from POC.

Missy the 16 year old matriarch who'll do anything for a couple of fresh dead shrimp.









Cleo the Manx









Jaba the cat (for obvious reasons)


----------



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

*Posted a couple of years ago*

Won't take up space by reposting the enitre story

rescued her from a couple of hunting dogs who had her trapped under a porch

Unfortunately - would love a dog - but not at home enough to train, walk, etc - cats are good low maintenance


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

This is Jack. He'll hump anything that moves


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

hahaha! Jack ... get back!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

mine is not a manx but solid black and 15.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Some really great cat pictures you guys....I have owned black, blue, white, grey and calico colored cats during my lifetime and each one had its own personality....

Few years back I had a huge Malamute who was my only dog that refused to get along with any of my 6 cats...She was a real PIA in that respect...

Well, as it turned out the Malamut's hips went completely out at the same time as the cat, she disliked the most, had cancer so I had to have both of them put to sleep the same day...Was indeed a very sad day for me

I burried them together...Guess they will work it out....
Thanks for sharing the picts with us...


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Here's one of Donna's killer attack cat waiting to pounce while hiding in my fly tying materials.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

*me' kitty*

me' kitty


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Meet Bobby


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Profish00 said:


> Meet Bobby


Looks like a Panther (lol)


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

chickenboy said:


> Looks like a Panther (lol)


Don't ever try to pet him........EVER!!!:cop: He loves people blood.....I know.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Profish00 said:


> Don't ever try to pet him........EVER!!!:cop: He loves people blood.....I know.


Haha! I had a friend years ago that had a cat the BIT the **** outta me just for sitting on the couch. Don't know a lot about cats cause I always had dogs, but I didn't think cats would bite. Was I wrong!!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

*meet Chiflado*

and he does live up to his name  He has on occassion .. left bruises swatting your hand, no front claws







.. and yes .. he does bite.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

sandollr said:


> but I didn't think cats would bite. Was I wrong!!


Yea:help: and scratch the **** out of yahwell:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

pocketfisherman, my poppy does the same thing. i have these lil mice and throw them across the room. if they get passed his jump, he will pick it up and bring it to your feet. funniest thing ever seen. he chases the dog next door around the front yard. you see in the one pic, he just lays there when the dog came at him. i have a kids nascar foldout chair that he sleeps in or inbetween my legs at night. that don't sound right??? thanks everyone, this is preyyt cool and i love all your kittys

profish, he looks like he wants to bite you. sweet


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I have three heathens(cats)...

My deaf cat. Pitsi (I guess that's how I should spell it?)...........She just got woke up....


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Looks albino, cool looking cat.



scwine said:


> I have three heathens(cats)...
> 
> My deaf cat. Pitsi (I guess that's how I should spell it?)...........She just got woke up....


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

HI, my name is STEVE and i'm a DEE DEE DEE. this is the other one. hes a nutcase!!!!


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

What is a manx cat?


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

This heathen (Skeebo) here is something else. He went missing for 12 months then decided to come back. I figure he must have survived by drinking water from dripping faucets. He will only drink from them not from a water bowl. He will drive ya nuts till you turn it on for him.

A good hunter as well. He has 3 rabbits from our old house to his name. While living on a second story balcony here(while our other house is being finished) he has killed and ate 5 doves and 1 sparrow.....



















If ya wanna know the truth,,,,,,I think they cut him a little short,,,,if ya know what I mean.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

a manx is a real mans cat

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manx_(cat)


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

this is a great picture!!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

sandollr said:


> this is a great picture!!


Thanks, here he is right now in his chair.....


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

I love all the pictures! Thanks for sharing them with us. I'll post mine tomorrow if thats ok. Gotta run for now.

Trudy


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

http://www.breedlist.com/manx-breeders.html


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

CAUGHT IN THE ACT.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

this is TAILS pulling off about a 12ft gap 12ft in the air. shes crazy.


----------



## Sharkbite (Dec 16, 2004)

I read the wiki and the breeder site, but I'm still confused. What makes this a "real man's cat"? 

Maybe it's the fact that I'm ridiculously allergic to them, but I never actually thought those three words could be used in the same phrase.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

it just is.


----------



## Sharkbite (Dec 16, 2004)

That makes it crystal clear. Thanks.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

Sharkbite said:


> That makes it crystal clear. Thanks.


lol


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

My neighbors cat ate all my purple martins. I love cats. And so do the mosquitos.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

...by the title, I was sure this thread was headed for trouble.


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

*Cats*

Sue & Sadie


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

*Calendar Boys*

Joey and Pita were featured on the April 1st page of this years American Greetings desk calendar :smile: Joey will laugh no matter how many times I tell him the same joke, but Pita just rolls his eyes sometimes LOL. They are both faucet drinkers also


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I have two black half manx, half siamese cats. One long haired, one short haired... both have half tails. 

Elaine


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

i've got two bengal cats...if i can post a picture i will


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

*Max & Zoe*

Picture #1 cats bird watching
Picutre #2 Max sleeping
Picture #3 Zoe in the tub
Picture #4 brother and sister taking a nap together
Picture #5 Max up high


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

*My cats... (love of my life)*



TxFig said:


> In case someone needs a cat:


First red I have ever given on 2cool.

1. Missy - I got her about six months after I moved to Texas to keep my beagle company. She was 18 years old when I had to have her put to sleep. She experienced more of my life with me than my Mom did. I miss her (both Mom and Missy) still.

2. BIK = B=Back Y=Yard K=Kitty. A stray that adobted us and we took care of it for a year and a half. It died. Could not do anything for it as it was already sick when it arrived and I was dealing with an elder sick cat (Missy).

3. Our current PIA (Gizmo) - lol. The vet tells us he is a Maine **** - possibly a full breed. We have no way of knowing. He showed up as a very little kitten and hung out for about three weeks, living among the neighborhood. I wanted nothing to do with him as I had just lost my beloved Missy about two months before. He decided this was the house he chose and walked right in behind my husband and cousin; walked right over to me and sat down in front and "announced" that he was home. He has been here ever since. The ironic thing is that (per the vet) his birthdate was approximately the date that I had to put Missy to sleep.

I am glad he choose us as his family. He is currently upside down asleep in the corner.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

"The ironic thing is that (per the vet) his birthdate was approximately the date that I had to put Missy to sleep"

theres a reason why it worked out that way.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> "The ironic thing is that (per the vet) his birthdate was approximately the date that I had to put Missy to sleep"
> 
> theres a reason why it worked out that way.


You know that at the time I never even thought about it that way. Once I I got to know Gizmo - it was ironic. I know Missy never experienced abuse.She was a kitten when I got her. She trusted me and me alone and I never betrayed that - until I had to put her to sleep. - Got to go, can't talk about it still - but, yes, I know that it is not a

I don't care whether it is a cat, dog or weasel; your should take care of it as you would your own child - they trust you.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Here is "His Orangeness", Frito.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

one of my favorite cats ever - pee wee. last summer, the garbage men, who used to fly down the alley, ran over him. pee wee was the most laid-back and mellowest cat i've ever known. i miss pee wee.

cats are strange little beasts.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*LOL!*

I use to have a cat that looked just like him when I was a boy. He use to follow me around our neighborhood like a dog, and in fact would walk with my dog when we were out and about. Dang cat use to beat up the neighbor's dogs and stuff.

His name was Sylvester and he was a cool kitty lmao.

TH




scwine said:


> Thanks, here he is right now in his chair.....


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Ours is named Oreo, part manx (sp) he's an adoptee from the vet, weighs in at over 20 lbs laziest animal I've ever seen. Too fat to catch anything but will ambush lizards. Won't eat anything but dry cat food and Bluebell Vanilla. I now know why they say "dogs have masters and cats have servants"!!!!!!!


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

*Here is "His Orangeness", Frito.*

I think that's the coolest cat name I've ever heard. =o))


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

KJON said:


> Ours is named Oreo ... weighs in at over 20 lbs laziest animal I've ever seen. Too fat to catch anything but will ambush lizards. Won't eat anything but dry cat food and Bluebell Vanilla.


lol .. that's pretty funny.

one of the reasons i like cats is because i see a lot of myself in them. we have a lot in common.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Boots & Nibbles*

10 year old brother and sister and pretty much run the house, lol.

I had fixed an old PC for a friend and had left it on one day and the screen saver had a ball bouncing around on it; Boots kept looking for it on the old monitor even though the PC wasn't turned on.

Cats are cool.

TH


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

jack, is frito ready to take a trip in that first pic? seems like all cats do that. leave a dufflebag out and they are in it in no time. i carry a backpack when i go offshore and my cats will do the same thing everytime. maybe telling me he wants to go fishing????


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

tell you where the name poppy came from. watching a cops one night and the cop busted a guy smoking crack in a stairway of a building and the crackhead kept calling the cop poppy. for some strange reason, when we got poppy, we were going through the name game and had a few in mind and for whatever reason i called him poppy and thats how its been since,POPPY!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> jack, is frito ready to take a trip in that first pic? seems like all cats do that. leave a dufflebag out and they are in it in no time. i carry a backpack when i go offshore and my cats will do the same thing everytime. maybe telling me he wants to go fishing????


Actually I think he know that WE are going to be gone a while and he is doing what he can to keep us at home. But he IS a cat and with a cat you never know.....


----------



## phattuna (Jun 20, 2004)

*identity disorder*

I consider myself a dog person. Long story on how she adopted us. She was on her last of her nine lives but she would not leave our home. She was infested with fleas with her ribs showing. She had coccidiosis, mange, hookworms, and her tail had been heavy injured and infected. From a past job, I knew how to treat her to good health.

Now this cat suffers from dissociative identity disorder. She acts like several different animals, including humans. She is a City Kitty, she loves to go outdoors, but only for a few hours.

She loves to fetch like a dog and she is protective of our baby like a dog. She comes when called. She will stand on her hind legs for treats. I still haven't got her to bark yet.

The best thing I have taught her... the fact that I do not have to change a litter box or buy litter.


----------



## coastalgriff (Jul 2, 2005)

My reformed barn cats. The gray and white one I adopted from the animal shelter in Lawrence, KS when I was in college. The black and white one was the single kitten from my ex's cat the vet refused to spay because its system was malformed and she said it couldn't have kittens. Both grew up outside on farms and are now doing well on 2 acres 1/2 mile outside the city of Wharton. The gray one is ancient. I've had it since '93.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Coastalgriff, Thats a great shot of the gray one! LOL


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Coastal, is the gray one missing part of it's ear? Or is it just turned down?


----------



## coastalgriff (Jul 2, 2005)

It's missing an ear. It lost it when I had my farm in OK. It went missing for a few days and reappeared without an ear. Best barn cat I ever had. If it moves, it's huntable.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

My cat, his name is "Lucky"


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

chickenboy,if thats your kitty, your just a lucky as him!


----------



## NVUS2 (Aug 14, 2005)

JayJay=Sugar and Spice

NayNay=****** and Vinegar

Both are faucet drinkers.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Meet Bunky. Last time I weighed him, he was 26 lbs. Fat, lazy and spoiled rotten.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Well theres another reddie. I dont know why people have to post **** like that, dfoley.

Here are our babies. I had all 4 when texxan1 and I met and now they are "ours". He spoils them just as much as I do.

I threw a pringles box on the floor one day and decided to catch each one of them in the box. It took a couple days since one of them is camera shy but I got all four! 

The Cat Trap victims.....
The little orange one is Juniper, 17
The gray one is Cricket, 16
The big orange one is Cedar (another faucet drinker), 4
The brown and white is Changa, also 4....she is everywhere!


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

haha sorry msaddicted, reviewing that it might have been in bad taste. Didnt mean to make ya mad. Whoever gave me greens lol, sorry again...


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

chickenboy said:


> My cat, his name is "Lucky"


I like your cat the best. At least the pic :rotfl:


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, im getting PMs now because of that pic... Cmon guys lighten up, I apologised. Ill stick to the bluewater forum where people can take a joke...


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

This is our cat Space. Other than eating, i think this is all he does. sad3sm :biggrin:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

*its cool*

i guess the pic we are talking about was the one of the dead cat in the street. its cool,bro. not sure if you have a dog, but if someone posted something like that in a thread that has gone so good and the fact that its a loved one of yours, you would feel the same way. i feel so strong about my cats that i would kick some butt if someone was to hurt or try to hurt my cats! like i said, its cool. thanks everyone for the posts. this has been fun


DFoley said:


> Wow, im getting PMs now because of that pic... Cmon guys lighten up, I apologised. Ill stick to the bluewater forum where people can take a joke...


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Here is my cat playing with my mule.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

...:headknock


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Gary said:


> ...:headknock


LOL! The smoke hadn't even cleared yet. Amazing.

I posted a pic of my cat a few posts back. If that cat only knew what I've been through for him. I went to jail over him a couple of years back! I was going thru a bad divorce at the time. I had kicked out the ex, and told her to take whatever she wanted when she left. She knew better than to even hint at taking Bunky. Well, after she found out she wasn't going to get my houses, she lost her mind, and came over one day while I was at work. She came to take one thing from me, Bunky. I got home and my neighbors told me she came by, loaded up the cat and left. Well, I was so mad I wasn't thinking clearly. I should of just called the cops because I had a restraining order against her from coming anywhere near my house. Instead, I drove over to where she was staying and as soon as I got there, she called the cops for breaking her rest. order she had against me. Long story short, I went to jail that night. To add insult to injury, she dropped the cat back off at my house while I was in jail.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i guess some people are just IDIOTS?


marshmadness said:


> Here is my cat playing with my mule.


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

Here...


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

iridered2003 said:


> i guess some people are just IDIOTS?


Nah not really, just really enjoy mules over cats.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

marshmadness said:


> Nah not really, just really enjoy mules over cats.


Then why follow the thread all the way to pg. 9?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

marshmadness said:


> Nah not really, just really enjoy mules over cats.


I dont like cats either but that doesnt give me the right to hijack these fine folks thread who happen to like cats like you and the other dude did! At least he apologized like a man and quietly ducked out with sincerity.

Please leave these people alone.

Thank you.


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Gary IT WAS A JOKE not meant to harm anybodys feelings.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

gary,thank you. not sure what some peoples problems are?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

marsh,no hard feelings, just some people take their cats to heart, like some do with their dogs. or mules.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

*a little old*

i rescued momma (callie) off the side of the road, weighing around 1 lb. she thanked us with the plague of ring worm. once we were all better, she thanked us again.

the orange one belongs to williamh here on 2cool - named him jerry cause he matched up with his new buddy tom. the female stepping on jerry is out with my parents. the dark one and the cream colored one underneath are still with us. they don't bug our lab, unless they try to get me to pet them and then the jealous dog barks them into the next room...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

marshmadness said:


> Gary IT WAS A JOKE not meant to harm anybodys feelings.


We belive you dude. Welcome to 2Cool!  Relax a little bit and enjoy yourself here! Everybody can have a good time without fighting. Live and let live! 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Here's mine.

*Momma*










*Starsky
*









*Hutch*


----------



## BC (Jun 27, 2008)

anyone know what the best kind of cat is?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

bc,what kind?


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

THAT is incredible! What a picture!


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

sandollr said:


> THAT is incredible! What a picture!


*Thanks.*
*Here is another shot of Hutch.*










*I have never been much of a cat lover, but somebody dropped the pregnant mother off in my yard and she took up residence. After she gave birth a hawk decide to eat all of them except these two kittens. Starsky is getting more personable, but Hutch is wilder than all get out. Momma wants to be loved all day long *


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Richlyn Concepts said:


> *Thanks.*
> *Here is another shot of Hutch.*
> 
> *I have never been much of a cat lover, but somebody dropped the pregnant mother off in my yard and she took up residence. After she gave birth a hawk decide to eat all of them except these two kittens. Starsky is getting more personable, but Hutch is wilder than all get out. Momma wants to be loved all day long *


Great pics!


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Clyde the Frog, named after a cartoon character's stuffed frog on South Park. 
Got him at the shelter in San Marcos. He had a habit of prancing sideways, but hopped really high in the air when he wanted to play hence Clyde the Frog. 

He's part Himalayan and part Russian Blue. He hates all other cats except another male that I found abandoned this past January. This is a small problem as that I took in what I thought was a female kitten who blessed me with 5 kittens a few months later. Now those kittens need to find a new home, but I'll put them in a new thread....


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

*Kazzie*

We have ended up with a strange group. My wifes poodle died at the age of 17 (not bad for a toy) and has not been able to get another. We did get a bird, a big Yellow and Gold Macaw named Paquita and we were fat and happy.
Then about 4 years ago, a black cat stray showed and adopted us. We figure she was around 9 mos at the time and was really a stray....couldn't even pick her up. Named her Nefriti since she is soooo Egyptian!lol turned into a sweet cat.

Now look what shows up at our door! Now who could turn away a face like that! Named her Kashmir and call her "Kazzie". She is hell on wheels and there is not ANYTHING on the floor or even on top of anything at ANY height that is safe from her stalking! She is half Billy Goat! I've never seen so much energy and speed. She can start at the back bedroom..blaze through the hall...streak the living room, burn over the backs of both couches...slide completely accross the Dining Room table...over the countertops and stop ontop of the fridge...all in one motion and taking about 1.2 secs...don't know whats in the milk, but I may start drinking it! lol

Neffie HATED Kazzie when she first showed up, but they play together now.
The bird chases bothe of them, but tends to really like Kazzie...she lets her play with her tail and just looks at her. LOL

First pic is the night she showed up and the second about a week later. She is around 5-6 mos old now. Third pic is one of her first stand-offs with Neffie..she eventually won.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

MsAddicted said:


> Well theres another reddie. I dont know why people have to post **** like that, dfoley.
> 
> Here are our babies. I had all 4 when texxan1 and I met and now they are "ours". He spoils them just as much as I do.
> 
> ...


Which is the one that can jump into your arms from the floor?


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Tombo said:


> Which is the one that can jump into your arms from the floor?


That would be Changa Louise......everywhere I tell ya


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

LOL! I still have scars on my finger playing with cats through holes in sacks.

TH


----------



## KID5150 (Jul 24, 2006)

Cats are cool. I think.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Just my kitty, his name is Kona the Cat. He is the nice one. The other one is named Pharoah the Taby. He rules!


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow Fisher Lou, absolutely gorgeous creatures!


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

MsAddicted said:


> Wow Fisher Lou, absolutely gorgeous creatures!


Aren't they though! Wow.


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

*fat cat and cat in crocs*

fat cat and cat in crocs


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

lou, very cool pics. what kind of cat is in the first pic? really like the pimp stripes/markings.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Fisher Lou said:


> Just my kitty, his name is Kona the Cat. He is the nice one. The other one is named Pharoah the Taby. He rules!


Wow!... I'm not a big cat fan, but I will have to say those are some cool looking felines.....

I have a buddy of mine that had a bobcat for years.... Pharoah reminds me of Bob.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Well both are kinda domestic in a way. The first one is a " Bengal", which is a domestic bread with an Asian Leopard. Kona is 5th generation from wild so he is somewhat very tame. Yes he is a inside cat only! The other is Tabby, " Pharoah", from the wild, very tame but rules the house. Together they live in harmony, and drive me wild!!!! Its just 2 cool!


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

EKNIP said:


> Thats a cool cat.Not too long ago on another "Florida fishing forum"people started posting pictures of their cats.Iwas surprised how many Hard core Keys guides loved their cats,it got to a point they were posting more pictures of their cats than fish they caught. For what it is worth, my favorite cat Tiki got ran over last night, so it is nice to post more pictures of cats!
> Eric


Sorry to hear about Tiki Norton, good cat. Bet everyone else in the clan took it hard


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

sleeping hard


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL, now thats seriously crashed out.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

My 2 cats.


----------



## Dave B (Aug 3, 2004)

This is Wedgehead, she is a very small cat. She causes trouble all out of proportion to her size. Now she has just figured out how to open all of the cabinet doors.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

had to put one of my cats down. he got sick after the storm and went to the vet. they cut him open and tried to fix him up ,but we had to put him to sleep after a few day at the DR's advice. it was a hard thing to do. i just got a card handwritting in the mail from the DR that made me cry. i will miss STEVEN! he was a cool kitty.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. Do you think it was storm related?


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

Max 14 years young


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

I found this guy in a field after an illuminated disk shot off into the sky.


----------



## Brack328 (Jun 20, 2005)

*Here's my Bengal Marley*

He's 4 yrs old, 20lbs, 50% dog and 100% monkey. This is him babysitting my daughter, Braelynn.
B


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Don't have many still pictures, but I've got a pretty funny video of our cat Max when he was a kitten. Check it out: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v180/jb8607/?action=view&current=SANY0007.flv


----------



## Brack328 (Jun 20, 2005)

Another pic of Marley


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Morning after..


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Cat wallpaper for cat lovers I made from a collection of feral cat pics I got at a park in Columbus.

My gallery of cat HUMOR pictures: http://www.pbase.com/arlon/cat_humor&page=all

Click the image below to get the original size version then right click to save as background.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

*what a pig*

23lbs of IKE


----------



## kerryst (Oct 27, 2008)

*I know it is an old post but hey, I like cats!*

Allie would follow me around my apartment complex when I walked my dog. A few months later when we moved and came back for the final cleaning, she was waiting for us on the stairs as we were leaving. She has been with us for 3 years now; runs from me but loves the wife.









Adopted Kara at the Petco one year ago, she is a joy and a handful.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Here's our little ragdoll, Lexi. She's spoiled rotten and thinks that I was put on earth to take care of her every need.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Bootsy*

When he was about 3...he's 12 now.

TH


----------



## mottd3 (Jan 12, 2009)

*here kitty kitty kitty*

I love my wife


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mottd3 said:


> I love my wife


I can't see a kitty in that pic. hwell:


----------



## mottd3 (Jan 12, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I can't see a kitty in that pic. hwell:


I DO


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mottd3 said:


> I DO


HUH...That ladybug skirt aint that short. You must have a good imagination.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> HUH...That ladybug skirt aint that short. You must have a good imagination.


Look by the entertainment center.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

This wasn't exactly what I was thinking when I opened this thread, but there are some pretty funny pictures and good ones, still can't believe I looked at 14 pages of cat pictures. rs


----------



## mottd3 (Jan 12, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> HUH...That ladybug skirt aint that short. You must have a good imagination.


Its my wife so yes I do see the kitty


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mine is an adrenaline junky... 

The other one is my neighbors in the smoker.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mottd3 said:


> Its my wife so yes I do see the kitty


LOL...All in fun Bro. I just see a mutant ladybug with a big smile.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Mine is an adrenaline junky...
> 
> The other one is my neighbors in the smoker.


Adrenaline Kitty Greenies! :slimer:


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

come pet my kitty..lol 
1st 1 was a Clients & well (Jr) My Bratt wasnt havin a good day..
:rotfl:


----------



## mottd3 (Jan 12, 2009)

LOOK ON PAGE 14


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

15 pages on a Cat thread on 2cool, stranger things have happened I guess.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

This is my family's cat Cali. We rescued her from some apartments my parents and I were living after we were displaced from our home after Allison. She was just the skinniest little thing with a huge tummy. Mom knew the cat was pregnant so she made sure to feed her. Now we call Cali chins since she has so many.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Some people are talking about Manx cats and it reminded me of this one family cat we adopted that we had to turn into a Manx. 

He picked our home as a place to hang out and my dad started to feed him, which for Popps was unusual as he doesn't really care for pets. We named him Morris because he looked like Morris the Cat. 

Something happened to the tip of his tail we were never sure but you could see bone. Whatever fight he had gotten into he clearly lost the battle but won the war by choosing my family. 

Took him to the vet and they had to chop his tail off due to the infection and then also gave him other meds to cure him of whatever else was wrong with him. 

Wish I had a picture of him to post. He had torn ears, little nub of what used to be his tail and was a pretty cool cat. Never ran until he heard the can opener, and when you did all you saw was an orange blur.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

mottd3 said:


> I love my wife


thats what im talking about


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Snowball*

You cannot have a kitty thread without including my Snowball!

BB


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

This is Orlando. He's my "Flabby Tabby" and the "first" cat I ever owned. I used to dislike cats like you would not believe. They say that there are no such things as cat owners, because cats "own" their owners. I met Orlando over these past holidays at one of the local animal shelters here in Victoria. It's funny how I met him 'cause he was the "only" kitten in the kennel that was social and he has such a genuine, funny personality. Sometimes, he is "too social" but I love him to death anyway because he changed my outlook on one of God's little creatures! -Hector


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I like kitty! :biggrin:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

We don't have a cat... we are allowed to live with this cat in her home...


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

The last pic of my 16-year old cat (Grace) taken about two weeks ago. She was put to sleep the next day.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

bengal cat


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I had something completely different in mind when I read that title. :biggrin:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> I had something completely different in mind when I read that title. :biggrin:


 Yup...I thought it was gonna be a thread about money stashes!


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Sparky*

Fastest mouse wrangler in the west! RIP good boy!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Privateer said:


> Yup...I thought it was gonna be a thread about money stashes!


 I was thinking "NO WAY", this is a G rated forum. :rotfl:


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

Here's our two Bengals


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

All orphans
1)Jet Black....loves his milk...came from the plant
2)Skittles...another Valero orphan(this cat rode underneath a golf cart for 1/2 mile...It REALLY wanted to leave that plant
3)Brandy
4)Izzie...adopted from Shallow Gal off 2 cool fishing 
5)Brea...our deaf girl
We have 2 more..cant find the pics...you might say I live in a house full of....kittys
Oops....Failed to mention my wife is a cat lover


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Bull Red said:


> I had something completely different in mind when I read that title. :biggrin:


you would need to talk to your better half about that.:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

phattuna said:


> I consider myself a dog person. Long story on how she adopted us. She was on her last of her nine lives but she would not leave our home. She was infested with fleas with her ribs showing. She had coccidiosis, mange, hookworms, and her tail had been heavy injured and infected. From a past job, I knew how to treat her to good health.
> 
> Now this cat suffers from dissociative identity disorder. She acts like several different animals, including humans. She is a City Kitty, she loves to go outdoors, but only for a few hours.
> 
> ...


Does she have opposable thumbs?


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

heres our 2.thomisina and punkin


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

> Here's our two Bengals


Those are very cool cats! I don't think I have seen that breed.

I do feed 3-5 feral strays that live under the house out my back door. They get Purina cat chow and clean water, they are well fed and lazy at this point. I don't live in the country or anything, so it's not like snakes and rodents are a big problem, but I do think having those wild cats around keeps critters at a distance. Six, seven bucks every two weeks for cat food ain't too bad. Kindness repays itself.

Snapped a quick picture of a couple of them. They are waiting on some cat chow!

That black and white one is an old tomcat brawler... missing teeth, hurt leg, old, seen better days.


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

And can aford to put gas in the boat.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Screen's not big enough for a pic of MY WIFE'S cat.
He just allows me to pass thru his domain.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*Showing their best sides...*

Leave the window open a crack and what do you get? Cat butts!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

heres some new ones of poppy and IKE. ike is pushing just under 24lbs now.WOW, what do i do?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Lots of kitty 'round here....


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

IRR , so you like fat cats huh.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

This my wifes cat......known by the neighborhood kids as "Chupra"

my wife calls him our ninja kitty.....he is one mean mofo


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

IRR be careful what u ask to see.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Never hurt to look at kitty...


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok You assed for a fat cat,


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

OOOPs that was the wrong fat cat.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

therealbigman said:


> IRR , so you like fat cats huh.


and girls toooooo.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i replied before i seen the pic??? you got to be stopped bigman.tried to give you some green, but i ave to spread some around first.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 23, 2005)

*Rare species of catfish*










Looks like someone arranged a breeding between a catfish and a dolphin...

This is my runt Maine **** cat, Tucker, messing around in my buff.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

*my type of cat*

Try not to pet my cats too much, it just gets slimey.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

My little Irish Fold,Got him from the SPCA.


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ben (has white on him)and Daisy my two kitties.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

With all the hits on this thread, I was expecting a different "breed" of kitty. :rotfl:


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

I love this picture...cute kitty!!!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Buffett Fan said:


> I love this picture...cute kitty!!!


That's a kitty with some puppies!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Bull Red said:


> That's a kitty with some puppies!


nice puppies to say the least?:work:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

lets bring this back up for the new memembers that are cat lovers


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I love kitty. hahahaha


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

Cerveza, age 19 (pic is from last year)


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Here ya go*










Hello my name is spot and I catch my own food - 1/2 African Serval, 1/2domestic 22# of pure hunting buddy


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Holy ****!


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

TrueblueTexican said:


> Hello my name is spot and I catch my own food - 1/2 African Serval, 1/2domestic 22# of pure hunting buddy


Holy smokes!!! Thats one heck of a cat!! That kitty looks like he could put an @zz woopin on a lot of critters.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

IKE at 27lbs.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

we rescued a kitten from the road here in the jungle and before i could get her fixed she turned into a mommy, they (THE FIVE) were born august 21 2011. now they are ten months old. mommy went missing and so did one tom cat. ALL wil come back to TEXAS WITH US this summer. all have been fixed. 

BIG TOM
BLACKIE
BUMP
LITTLE BIT

Momma was named Sweet Pea, she disappeared and Vee was the male that went missing


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Her name is Tubby. She's not the smartest cat.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> With all the hits on this thread, I was expecting a different "breed" of kitty. :rotfl:


  X2! :dance:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Bull Red said:


> X2! :dance:


get your mind out of the gutter:an4::an4::an4:


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Spot also rides deer*

Its hilarious - he has a penchant for dropping down on does from the tree, lots of bucking and bleating while he gets his kicks -

Savannah cat breed was developed in Oklahoma by a breeder in Marlow OK,

F1 gen (which is Spot is) originally cost 5K - coolest animal I have ever owned - never a dull moment, he walks along with you independently like a dog, loves to bird hunt with me, he is eight years old now, not lap cats - they will sit beside you and allow you to scratch (not pet) their backs - much more like a dog in temperment than a cat --

I have seen a few Savannahs that weighed thirty lean pounds - this cat can stretch from floor and turn off lights, uses the toilet (no cat box) and even occasionally flushes it -

The wild genes definitely increase intelligence --


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Heressssssssss......otis!!

he is a bengal and a handfull!"


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Here's my Kitty lol


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Drug induced stupor










Were you working on something?


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Heres the newest one


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*Duke*

Duke


----------



## Trout Time (Apr 9, 2012)

nice kitty trophytroutman


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*We Lost Frito today*

Not sure how I feel about the timing on the resurgence of this thread. We had to take Frito in today and have him put to sleep. About 5 years ago he was diagnosed with FIV (the feline version of AIDS). He's really been living on borrowed time ever since. He finally got an infection that his body couldn't shake off and the vets efforts to save him were not successful

We rescued him from the woods up in North Central Texas on January 19th of 2005. When we got him home we took him to the vet to patch up his wounds and were told that he was about 4 years old. So that would make him about 11 or 12 years old.

He was great. He gets credit for turning me into a cat lover. He was my buddy and I'm gonna miss him.........


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your kitty.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

wj, sorry about your cat.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*My Snowball*

Rescued after Katrina!

BB


----------

